# NorthStar Dog Box



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, 

I have been looking around for a dog box/kennel for my SUV. I am participating in Schutzhund, so the puppy will be spending time in the crate, which is in my SUV when others are out on the field. I want the puppy to be comfortable. Eventually as it gets bigger, I want him to grow into it. I found NorthStar and I like their products. I have decided on the below option for my puppy:

NorthStar Plastics & Manufacturing, LLC

What are your thought on the appropriate size for one? Currently its measures 24W x 32D x 28H. Please note, this is for a male German Shepherd adult weight est at 85 -90 based on parents.

Thanks, 

Deanna


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would say a bit small. For about the same money I have an Owens 55033 welded aluminum box that is 38x24x30 and find it is fine for travel and training but a bit tight for overnight. I disagree with their argument that plastic is "cooler" than aluminum. 

They look like nice boxes though and some of the two dog models may be a better choice because you could remove the divider when you got there and give the dogs some room.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you like the company I would ask about THIS box - it is in the K9 Unit page image 7 of 8 and ask for references from police departments. I would rather see piano hinge and a better latch. My box has three door latches; one slam and two thumb latches but newer Owens has one slam. Having a locking latch is also a great option. I will LOCK my dog up when I am meeting with the team for dinner after training or leaving him at a public location. I really think you need a minimum 36-38 inch long dimension for transport for a full grown male GSD. The height is not so critical.

That unit will allow you to put box fans on the opposite end and I can guarantee you I run fans ALL summer and it is cooler under a truck camper with windoors open than any SUV. Fellow dog people will have you if you leave your car running with the A/C on. [I have had some real words with some who have had diesel fumes pouring out of their truck and into mine!]. 

NorthStar Plastics & Manufacturing, LLC | Home


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion! Is this the one you are talking about? I didn't think about looking in the k-9 unit section. This seems a little bigger. I will contact the person I spoke with today to discuss the specs of this particular model. I agree with you. I want to make sure my dog is comfortable when I am not there. Also I like the extra vent on both ends for better air flow.

I was also contemplating the double dog box...depending on size and price, I go with one of them : )


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My box is 38 inches long x 24 wide and I wish it were a bit bigger. You don't want as big as a home crate but most aluminum working dog crates I see are 38 x 24.

You might want to check out some of these. A friend of mine got the folding crate and I am waiting for the review. It is a novel design but these are other comparisons for size for working dogs. Malinois and GSDs tpically.

Crates & Kennels: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My friend gives it two thumbs up and she has a destroyer of wire crates - the lock is not integrated into the slam latch but takes a padlock.

If I did not have the two Owens boxes I would really consider. OTOH, the width inside the crate is only 22 inches. Height can be an issue in SUVs...Also depends on if you want to add a second crate.

X-Large Impact Collapsible Aluminum Dog Crate. $629.99. FREE Shipping US48


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Nancy, 

I ended up choosing the crate you suggested from the K-9 section. I didn't see it the first time looking, but after you pointed it out, I really liked it. I was even able to raise the height to 28 inches, add the second door, and add the Aluminum around the edges for extra strength so my pup will be more comfortable, yet secure. I'm really excited for it to arrive, although its still 6-8 weeks out from being made! Dustin, the man I spoke with from North Star has been so helpful : )

Funny thing about my situation. I don't yet have an SUV. Currently I have a small FR-S, which is Scion's new sport car. I love it! For my lifestyle it just doesn't fit anymore. I need something more practical...so I'm selling it for a SUV! Of course I conducted this entire thing backwards : ) Once the crate arrives, I'll search for my SUV!

I really like the crate your friend decided upon...those are some heavy duty crates!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Always looking for input on new crates! That is one I had not seen before. So what was the size of that one? I think the cross ventilation will be excellent and you can see your dog while driving. Get some of the O2 cool or Ryobi cooling fans!

Good idea though. You can take the crate SUV shopping. Only trouble is you will turn around and be infected with a second dog before you know it.


----------



## michaelroll (Feb 5, 2014)

d4lilbitz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been looking around for a dog box/kennel for my SUV. I am participating in Schutzhund, so the puppy will be spending time in the crate, which is in my SUV when others are out on the field. I want the puppy to be comfortable. Eventually as it gets bigger, I want him to grow into it. I found NorthStar and I like their products. I have decided on the below option for my puppy:
> 
> Deanna


I bought a dog crate for my 2008 Ford Expedition (SUV) from Travall. To be fair it works out great for a small/middle sized dogs. 27'x27'x27'5 (crate size). So will most likely suite your dog for a first couple of years. Quality is probably the top one on the market as well. Can't be more happy about it. :apple:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Always looking for input on new crates! That is one I had not seen before. So what was the size of that one? I think the cross ventilation will be excellent and you can see your dog while driving. Get some of the O2 cool or Ryobi cooling fans!
> 
> Good idea though. You can take the crate SUV shopping. Only trouble is you will turn around and be infected with a second dog before you know it.


Just saw this! Sorry for the delay, I need to find out if there is a way to notify you on any replies to a thread : ) 

The original dimenions for the dog box I ordered had the height at 25 inches. When I called to update my order with the Aluminum trim and double ventilation, I had the inside increased to 28 inches. For the first couple of months until he's out of the puppy stage, this crate will be great for keeping him safe and out of trouble while at the club and traveling in general. I can't thank you enough for shoing me this one! 

Once the puppy is older I want to get this barrier from Petco:

Precision Pet Vehicle Pet Barrier with Door at PETCO

It will allow for more room to move around, but I 'm not getting that UNTIL I get the SUV haha : )

michaelroll - Thanks for you suggestion. That's a pretty nice size crate! I went ahead with the model from Northstar : )

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you go to quick links you are subscribed to all the threads in which you have participated. If you have the phone APP it will automatically notify you

Personally I am not too keen on pet barriers because they are flimsy in a crash. There is one company, Milford, who makes a crash tested barrier. Sometimes car manufacturers sell one as well but then you have to deal with having the hatch open anyway when you are at various events...


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip for the notification! 

Good point...I'll need to rethink that one and do some good research. I'll wait and see how he grows into the crate. If he seems to have plenty of room, then I'll let it.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I had two crates custom made for my Ford Flex by Tri-State K9 http://www.tristatek9.com

Each has 2 doors, one on the short end and one on a long end. You can specify doors, size L x W x H, and full-ventilation or half ventilation. Basically you can get any design.

I really like the creates they made me and they aren't anymore expensive than others I have seen.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

JanaeUlva said:


> I had two crates custom made for my Ford Flex by Tri-State K9 Tri-State Canine Services, LLC
> 
> Each has 2 doors, one on the short end and one on a long end. You can specify doors, size L x W x H, and full-ventilation or half ventilation. Basically you can get any design.
> 
> ...


That's nice : ) I like how you're able to customize the entire size. I ordered one from Northstar. This might be a dumb question, but in the warmer months does the aluminum heat up easier? I saw Aluminum crates but wasn't sure about how they were with the heat.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is my goal for within the next few months...

Variocage U.S. - Mim Variocage Dog Crate, Variocage Car Crash Safety Crate

Just awesome IMO...


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Here is my goal for within the next few months...
> 
> Variocage U.S. - Mim Variocage Dog Crate, Variocage Car Crash Safety Crate
> 
> Just awesome IMO...


 
Those are nice, love all the visibility it provides for the dog : ) That site is very easy to navigate through too, all prices and products were easy to identify! Which one were you interested in?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think I'll be aiming for the xl or the large double crate. With two dogs, its kind of the only option. I'm getting the new vehicle today so I'll have to measure and make sure the XL fits width wise in the back. It's also great that it telescopes so you can make it longer or shorter depending on your needs.

Strongly considering it because its probably something that will be useful for my whole life and its nice because you will still be able to use the rear view mirror with that in there.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

martemchik said:


> I think I'll be aiming for the xl or the large double crate. With two dogs, its kind of the only option. I'm getting the new vehicle today so I'll have to measure and make sure the XL fits width wise in the back. It's also great that it telescopes so you can make it longer or shorter depending on your needs.
> 
> Strongly considering it because its probably something that will be useful for my whole life and its nice because you will still be able to use the rear view mirror with that in there.


 
That's definitely something to think about...and with two dogs, I agree the XL will be more suitable for your needs. I am going to be looking for a SUV...not until the April time frame though : ) Good luck and happy SUV hunting. The things we do for our dogs' comfort haha.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

d4lilbitz said:


> That's definitely something to think about...and with two dogs, I agree the XL will be more suitable for your needs. I am going to be looking for a SUV...not until the April time frame though : ) Good luck and happy SUV hunting. The things we do for our dogs' comfort haha.


I actually got a BMW 5 Series wagon. Can't do SUVs. The wagon has all the space and better gas mileage, plus is much more fun to drive.

Now I just have to measure and decide if I want to spend my tax refund on a kennel...


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I had never heard of Northstar before, really like the construction of the boxes and the prices. I just inquired on building a custom 2 dog model. Asked if if would be possible to slant the sides and the front and rear at the top so I can get maximum floor length (I have a Tahoe and I need to keep the second row of seats in to accommodate a 3rd person) and put slam latches on versus gate latches. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Let us know how that goes. I would love to see pictures of all these boxes.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Now I just have to measure and decide if I want to spend my tax refund on a kennel...


 
I'm in the same boat!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

GrammaD said:


> I had never heard of Northstar before, really like the construction of the boxes and the prices. I just inquired on building a custom 2 dog model. Asked if if would be possible to slant the sides and the front and rear at the top so I can get maximum floor length (I have a Tahoe and I need to keep the second row of seats in to accommodate a 3rd person) and put slam latches on versus gate latches.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


I found them when I was looking for crates. It was an ad showing the top 10...I liked their look, so I investigated : ) So glad I did too!



jocoyn said:


> Let us know how that goes. I would love to see pictures of all these boxes.


 
Absolutely, I'd love to see everyone's as well! I can't wait for it to arrive, it'll be 6 -8 weeks out : )


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

They sent me a picture of a similar custom box (this one is smaller, ours will be 48Wx36Lx30H) and I like it. I'll be changing the door from the square mesh to a bar grate. Otherwise I think this will be perfect for my purposes:


----------

